
1Password 7 for Mac released - m3nu
https://blog.agilebits.com/2018/05/22/1password-7-for-mac-the-best-ever/
======
m3nu
Love them or hate them with their subscription push. At least they still
provide a standalone license (currently $49, up from $39 yesterday) and keep
innovating.

~~~
AGKyle
Thanks for this.

Our team worked really hard on this release. I believe we started sort of
doing some research and proof of concept type stuff after WWDC last year and
went full time a little over 6 months ago. There's a lot in this release that
isn't visible as well.

Version 6 was a set of processes (Main app and Mini) that used XPC for
communication. The mini drove the whole ship. With this release we combined
both of those into a single process. For the most part no one will ever
actually notice this massive change but it brings with it speed improvements,
removes a ton of baggage for us as developers so we can focus on things that
matter, reduction of complication, and a whole host of great stuff. It's not a
feature we can "sell" but as anyone who does development for a living knows
it's really great to kill off tech debt when you can and it starts setting the
tone for 1Password 7.1 and 7.2 :) There are a ton of great new features that
users can use of course, but I know sometimes hacker news likes to hear about
the other stuff going on under the hood, too.

We really hope everyone finds something they love about version 7, but we
really are interested in constructive criticism. We know there are some pretty
big changes in this release and they may or may not be great for everyone but
we want to iterate and improve on these things.

Kyle

AgileBits

------
thecybernerd
Wow this is a slick user interface!

~~~
AGKyle
Our designers worked really hard on this :)

I wonder if we might be able to post something technical to our blog about the
various iterations of the new look and feel. It was a massive difference along
the way. I'm going to suggest this to the team because I think some, like you,
might really like to see how it evolved as development progressed.

I'm definitely going to let our designers know about your comment though. They
had their work cut out for them on this release.

More fun though is some of this makes a lot of sense to bring to 1Password for
iOS.... hint hint...

Kyle

AgileBits

